# Is It Possible To Mount Two 6V Batteries On A 210Rs?



## SalishSea (May 8, 2012)

I was told mounting two 6V batteries on the tongue of a 2012 210RS required custom welding to get them to fit in a 6V battery box because the front trailer design provides minimal clearance. In addition, I was told that just removing the propane tanks to install and then replacing the tanks when done won't work.

Has anyone else mounted two 6V batteries in a battery box on the tongue of a 210RS or another Outback model with a similar tongue (e.g. the 230RS or 250RS - assuming these models also have low clearance for mounting a battery box that holds 2 6V batteries)?

If anyone has successfully mounted a dual 6V battery box on the tongue without custom welding work can you share how it was done and what battery box you used?

Thanks

Todd


----------



## SalishSea (May 8, 2012)

Has anyone successfully mounted two 6V batteries and does the install require custom welding?

Thanks

Todd


----------



## sdizzyday (Feb 13, 2008)

I have dual 6 volts on my 2010 250RS. The bigger battery box fit perfectly. The flat-bar and angle battery frame is big enough from the factory for a double box. I only had to drill 4 holes to bolt the box down.
Hope this helps.
Scott


----------



## kathandroddy (Feb 9, 2012)

We have a 2012 250rs and we had to have it custom welded in order to fit the 2 6V batteries. Still is a tight fit but it works.


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2011)

I have a 2011 210RS, with dual 6v batteries, and there is enough room for both using the factory battery box frame. Since I didn't want to spend the money on a dual battery box, I used the single box that came with the trailer, and bought a cheap group 24 box at WalMart. Because the 6v are taller, the lid does not seat completely, but it does completely cover and protect the battery. I use nylon battery straps to hold down the box/lid.

Fred


----------



## Chumley (Jun 5, 2012)

I installed 2 6v's in my 2006 21rs. I cut a small sheet of plywood that rest directly in the factory supplied battery trays on either side of the tongue. On top of the wood I put an anti-skid mat (like you'd find under an area rug). The GC2'S fit nicely in the 11 1/2 x 7 1/2 tray. I drilled 1 hole on each side of the bracket and used an automotive battery tie down. The battery tied down and anti-skid mat should keep them securely in place and the large plastic cowl that covers the propane tanks in the front end of the rv should provide plenty of protection from the elements.

Edit: attached some pics.


----------



## SalishSea (May 8, 2012)

It looks like the 21RS hitch is different than the 210RS. Based on the responses it might make sense to buy the batteries first and see if I can get them to fit in the existing group 24 battery boxes. If not, then start getting some quotes on custom welding.

Todd


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

I just put 2 6v batteries in my 312bh a few weeks ago. The boxes are different than the 12v boxes (they are bigger). I used Interstate batteries. The boxes are 8" wide by 11" long. The lids are 9" wide and 13" long (they have the kickouts for the cables). The boxes are 13" high with the lids on so 9 x 13 x 13 is what you need to accomodate. Your 2012 will have the tight front cap area unlike my 2010, so hopefully these dimensions will help you measure out and see if you can make it work.


----------



## Outback Scooter (May 25, 2006)

Salish,

I too have 2 X T105 six volts on my 2006 21RS (maybe frame is different as you say).
If you know what batteries you want you can look them up online and get physical dimensions. Might be best to do that before actually buying.

Good Luck With It,

Scooter


----------



## SalishSea (May 8, 2012)

I was able to mount two Costco 6 volt batteries in the existing group 24 boxes that the dealer installed with the original 12V. The lids didn't fit perfectly and were difficult to get on top of the boxes with the low over hang of the front end cap but they did strap down and are securely in place.

The Costco 6V batteries were a little shorter in height than the Trojan 6V - I would not have been able to get the Trojan 6V in place due to their extra inch in height. Plus the Costco batteries were much cheaper.

Next step is to install a Progressive Dynamics 9200 60 Amp Converter/Charger that I got from Amazon for about 60% less than the price of what the local RV dealers wanted.

Once the converter/charger is in place I'll try to convince DW we need the Yamaha EF2400iSHC that runs off propane.

Todd


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a 2013 230RS and was just curious about if one gets an AGM battery, do you need a battery box? I've read about it covers the terminals and from the outside elements but the battery is tucked under the front cap and would be mostly covered. I was looking at getting an 8D AGM but I don't have any room for the battery box. My other other option is the group 31 battery with a box that should fit. The height is limited to about 12.5 inches for the battery on the hitch.


----------

